# on of your favorite pop song of all time



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I really like Willie Nelson '' you were always on my mind'' especially elvis version and the dance floor rendition by pet shop boy(is killer).Even if im not a fan of pet shop boys.

You guys like this song, the lyrics are sweet has it can possiby be.

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been stuck on the Einstürzende Neubauten's Morning Dew and The Garden for years and years. I love these songs!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the Pet Shop boys- well, I did when I was 9 or 10- but I never felt that Neil Tennant's laconic style really suited 'Always on my Mind'. Give me Elvis' heartfelt performance any day. Saw Willie Nelson at Glastonbury and he sang one of his songs which Elvis covered but I can't remember which one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Haven't got a complete favourite but I've noticed quite a few of my favourite hit singles were released in the same year - 1966.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

A favorite pop song? Hmmm. So many to choose from.

But wait ... let me check my Justin Bieber CDs. I'm sure I'll find something there.

Hold on ... it may take a while.

In the meantime, listen if you can to "Light My Fire" (the long, album version) by The Doors.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Neil Young, Heart of Gold!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Neil Young, Heart of Gold!


A fine song, but I would place _The Needle and the Damage Done _above it. A short sad jewel of a song, originally on _Harvest_.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> A fine song, but I would place _The Needle and the Damage Done _above it. A sad jewel of a song, originally on _Harvest_.


Yes that is an excellent song. The whole album, Harvest, fits a thread titled, "Favorite Pop Album of All Time."


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Michael Jackson's Beat It, and ABBA's Super Trouper. Both are my immortal jams


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Little Anthony. Tears on my Pillow.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

There are so many!

10CC - Good Morning Judge!

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Little Anthony. Tears on my Pillow.


That's a little before my time, but I've loved that one since I discovered it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> That's a little before my time, but I've loved that one since I discovered it.


I lived through it. Those were wonderful days. I remember about to board a bus to take me to HS (first year) and the windows of the bus were open and "Tears on my Pillow" was on someone's portable radio. Memories!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> That's a little before my time


Nah--the good ones never get old.

Unchained Melody for me.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

"Roundabout" by Yes is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Shake it off by Taylor Swift of course.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually like Blank Space by Taylor Swift. Fun song.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My Girl, the Temptations, because it sends me away thinking of the one I married, the daughter we have, and our three granddaughters.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My assessments in three categories:

Greatest blues/rock song ever written: Who Do You Love. And it was covered by so many artists.

Greatest blues tune ever written, Jimi Hendrix' Red House.

Coolest rock song: Johnny Winter (with Rick Derringer): Prodigal Son.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

One!? impossible.

After forty years this never fails to make me smile.

Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel - Make Me Smile - Isle Of Wight 





Wish I'd gotten to see her show at the Hammersmith Apollo.

Kate Bush - This Woman's Work





Back in the 70's I was too sophisticated to concern myself with Disco - a music snob in other words - I've grown up since then.

Isley Brothers - Live It Up





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Tina Charles I love to love.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't think of one. The thing about pop songs is that they're super repetitive, and after a few listens the novelty wears off.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Greatest love song ever:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Morimur said:


> Can't think of one. The thing about pop songs is that they're super repetitive, and after a few listens the novelty wears off.


That is true and it's what drives me nuts with those singing contests on TV-how boring many of the songs are due to excessive repetition.


----------



## StephenTC (Apr 24, 2014)

Walking In Memphis - Marc Cohn - my first thought...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

Re the OP - I'm not an Elvis fan at all, (his R'nR was OK, but the rest was too schmaltzy for my taste) so I much preferred the Pet Shop Boys version.

As for my favourites, I can't bring them all to mind, so here's a few

Police, _Every Breath You Take_.
Roxy Music, _Virginia Plain._
Bryan Ferry, _Let's Stick Together._
The Beatles, _Penny Lane, Lady Madonna_ and _Eleanor Rigby_.
Sash!, _Ecuador
_Big Country, _Fields of Fire_
Kate Bush, _The Man With The Child In His Eyes_ and _Cloudbusting_


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing
John Denver - Calypso


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

How Will I Know, catchy song sung live by Whitney Houston:






Just to show how awful today's generation of female pop stars actually is, like, any of them. All they can do now is sell sex.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> Tina Charles I love to love.


Producer and ex-Buggle Trevor Horn used to be her bass player!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Teenage Kicks by The Undertones
A wonderful punk pop song that speaks to every teenager that ever lived.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

KenOC said:


> A fine song, but I would place _The Needle and the Damage Done _above it. A short sad jewel of a song, originally on _Harvest_.


A deeply moving and personal anti-drug song, inspired by the overdose death of his guitarist Danny Whitten.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not this is a curious situation. We have a senior member aajj and we have a new member JJAA. Do you guys know each other, or was JJAA done in appreciation of member aajj?


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

^^^ JJAA is a friend of mine, joined after i informed about this forum.  Tell you the truth, i feel a little funny about my friend "liking" my post!


----------



## soundoftritones (Dec 24, 2014)

For me, it's a tie between "Drück die eins" by Annett Louisan and "Mamacita" by Super Junior *^^*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

aajj said:


> ^^^ JJAA is a friend of mine, joined after i informed about this forum.  Tell you the truth, i feel a little funny about my friend "liking" my post!


It's okay. My son is a TC member and has liked some of my posts. All in fun.


----------

